# Woohoo! I have a band again!



## metalfiend666 (Jan 15, 2007)

As of yesterday I'm playing bass for Matron. I'm so happy to be in a band again!  Anyway, check out the Myspace and tell me what you think. Some of you might recognise Mr D'Ath too...


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome man, congrats, hopefully you'll gig near me too  but thats good to hear that you're in a band again i know you been dying to be in one again


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 15, 2007)

Got any venues you reccomend? We're planning on booking a gig for about 2 months time.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 15, 2007)

i would highly recomend the loft in cambridge, ive done some techy stuff there and a couple of gigs its an awesome venue and very well run, you could also try the portland arms, the man on the moon or even the junction though this is one of the biggest venues in cambridge so you may not get booked there, but its always worth a go as they always help promote new bands


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 15, 2007)

Vic Inn, Derby, I want to suffer that Rivera!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 15, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> i would highly recomend the loft in cambridge, ive done some techy stuff there and a couple of gigs its an awesome venue and very well run, you could also try the portland arms, the man on the moon or even the junction though this is one of the biggest venues in cambridge so you may not get booked there, but its always worth a go as they always help promote new bands


 
They sound worth a shot, and they're within reasonable travel distance. Cheers!  



InTheRavensName said:


> Vic Inn, Derby, I want to suffer that Rivera!


 
I'll mention it, but it's quite a trek. Doesn't mean it won't happen though.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome, James! That is cool, I hope it works out too, keep us posted on some recordings too.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 15, 2007)

Well there's some recordings on the Myspace. I think it might be a while before I record anything with them, but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats and good luck, man!


----------



## skinhead (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice man!

I'm searching for another bassist, for a grindcore band.

Sorry about the offtopic, but James, i saw that you have a 6 string Ibanez, red with reverse headstock, and with a strange inlay. It's that the COF ibanez?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 16, 2007)

You mean this one? Wrong James dude, it's my bandmate's guitar. It's a beautifully made guitar and plays superbly. And yes, he was in Cradle of Filth for a while.


----------



## Steve (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats James....! Checked out the Myspace page, they sound great... I'm sure you'll fit in well.

Mr. D'Ath sounds and looks very familiar....it must have been from his couple of years he spent in that Alice Cooper tribute band.


----------



## Lozek (Jan 16, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> Vic Inn, Derby, I want to suffer that Rivera!



 I hate that venue


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> Congrats James....! Checked out the Myspace page, they sound great... I'm sure you'll fit in well.


 
Cheers dude  




Steve said:


> Mr. D'Ath sounds and looks very familiar....it must have been from his couple of years he spent in that Alice Cooper tribute band.


 
Something like that, they were certainly theatrical


----------



## Steve (Jan 16, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Something like that, they were certainly theatrical



On and off the stage probably! 

Seriously, Congrats on surrounding yourself with some talented musicians.... !


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea, the vic is pretty dump...

...but my eardrums are still too intact :/


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 16, 2007)

That's a good thing dude, hearing damage is bad.


----------



## Lozek (Jan 16, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> Yea, the vic is pretty dump...
> 
> ...but my eardrums are still too intact :/



I had a previous bad experience there with a Primadonna musician who thought his band were the be all and end all of British Metal. And where are they now folks?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 17, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Well there's some recordings on the Myspace. I think it might be a while before I record anything with them, but I'll keep you posted.



Cool, i'll add you guys too.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2007)

sweet man! Welcome to Hell was awesome 
expect an add request from Abominodium


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 17, 2007)

Lozek said:


> I had a previous bad experience there with a Primadonna musician who thought his band were the be all and end all of British Metal. And where are they now folks?



yeah, but who was he? I have no idea. You can't say that and not follow through



skinhead said:


> Sorry about the offtopic, but James, i saw that you have a 6 string Ibanez, red with reverse headstock, and with a strange inlay. It's that the COF ibanez?



That is mine, and yes, it's the CoF ibanez I had built, basically the inlay is the sigil of Pazuzu, the lord of all fever and plaues from the necronomicon. Basically seeing as my playing makes people ill, i thought it'd be appropriate...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 17, 2007)

You must be related to me.


----------



## Leon (Jan 17, 2007)

good news!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Basically seeing as my playing makes people ill, i thought it'd be appropriate...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 17, 2007)

You can laugh, I have to play in a band with him!


----------



## noodles (Jan 17, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> As of yesterday I'm playing bass for Matron. I'm so happy to be in a band again!  Anyway, check out the Myspace and tell me what you think. Some of you might recognise Mr D'Ath too...



Congrats! Too bad you're not playing with a guitarist who is...you know...more talented.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 17, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> You can laugh, I have to play in a band with him!



No you don't. You can always go audition for Cradle of Filth.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 18, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> No you don't. You can always go audition for Cradle of Filth.


 
I did, but Dani's so short I didn't see him, stepped on him and crushed him to death. The real Dani actually died in a tragic hotsauce accident in 1999, they've just been wheeling out a new clone everytime the one before meets an untimely end since. I think they're on number 6 now.


----------



## Lozek (Jan 18, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> yeah, but who was he? I have no idea. You can't say that and not follow through



Mark Mynett from 'Kill II This' or Duckboy as me & my mates dubbed him. Go on, tell me the guy on the right doesn't have a beak!!








It was at the time when they were reaching the height of their 'Fame'. I was on tour with my first band (Unfounded) which was a kinda Fear Factory/Machine Head style affair, we were touring with an American act and our last show on the tour was the Victoria Inn. After hearing our CD, he decided that we were too 'old school' (This was '98?!?!?!) and that we shouldn't be on the bill (i.e. he knew we would outplay his bunch of hired hands & lackeys).

I went along to the show to roadie anyway, along with our drummer, as the American band were camping out at my place and weren't too hot on driving on the correct side of the road  If no-ones been to the Vic Inn, it's got a TINY stage that any band with decent gear would struggle to get onto. They had a full drumkit which was triggered with an accompanying huge flight case, a bass amp, a guitar rack and two 4x12's at either end of the stage. Once they had finished checking, they were taken out to dinner by their record label and point blank refused to move any gear off the stage, leaving our American band with virtually only enough room to stand on the stage, let alone set-up a second kit and guitar/bass rig.

After having a word with their guitar tech, he acquiesced and moved one of the 4x12's which was hanging off the stage anyway and, on their return from dinner, we were greeted with the biggest display of rock star tantrums I've ever seen. The only redeeming feature of the whole night was that virtually no-one turned up, and those that did really didn't give a shit about Kill II This


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 18, 2007)

I had a feeling it might've been him. Shame really as I really like Kill II This, especially "Deviate" and "Trinity". Oh well, it's not as if they're the only band in the world with a complete cock as a leader.


----------



## Lozek (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, I knew a lot of people at the time who thought he was the nicest guy around, and a lot of musicians who'd had to endure him and had the completely opposite view. I even had a conversation and got the same thing from a member of Machine Head.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Congrats! Too bad you're not playing with a guitarist who is...you know...more talented.


Yeah, i know, i apologise!


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice logo, guys! How much did you have to pay Donnie to pose for that?









j/k


----------

